
“The Falcon has landed” – Recap of Falcon 9 launch and landing - hcrisp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANv5UfZsvZQ
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10894426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10894426)

